# Parents. Are yours A-holes too?



## Blaze163 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lali ho.

I'm curious. A lot of tempers seem to have issues with their parents. Seems to be a lot of it cropping up in topics recently. So post your opinions on your family here. I'll get the ball rolling. Although given how much I detest my family the ball will be little more than a frozen sphere of dog turd.

Mother.

My mother is quite possibly the worst person I have ever encountered. She cares only for herself, put me through a living hell that cost me more than she'll ever know, she's basically ruined my life at every possible opportunity. She's scum. Her more notable exploits include stabbing me in the hand (to be fair the knife was thrown at my friend, I merely took the blow in a rather misguided attempt at bravery), spending two whole years drunk out of her skull and smashing the house up every night while I tried to revise for my GCSE's, and when I visited her to try to set things right before she left for Turkey she locked me out of the house in the freezing cold. So...yeah, she can go play with the traffic for all I care.

Father.

A living shrine to utter failure. He honestly believes that his life is filled with notable good works. He's in fact a complete nobody with no friends because he's so fundamentally unlikeable. Almost as selfish and deeply pathetic as my mother, his more notable exploits include constantly reminding me that he never wanted to have another kid, abandoning me when he just flat out couldn't be bothered to look after me any more when I was only 15, refusing to let me eat anything even though I pay the fucking bills, and making my life a total misery at every opportunity because he thinks he's inspiring me. In a way he is. He's inspiring me to cave his skull in with a shovel.

Aunt

Ahh, Aunty Liz. How I loathe the sound of your name. She's nothing but a daft old woman who thinks that everyone is 6 years old. She constantly called me by an infuriating nickname I will not repeat here right up until my best friend Amelia finally lost her temper, screamed hysterical abuse at her, slapped her and stormed off. Strangely I take Amelia's side on this one. The last time Liz visited she spent the entire two weeks bitching and moaning at everyone, calling my 15 year old niece a whore (to her fucking face, no less) just for wearing something other than an armoured cardigan, and generally being a total twat donkey. When she finally when home we were so thrilled to see her go that I put 'Ode to Joy' on the stereo at maximum volume as she was walking through the door. She's not been back since. Seems she finally got the message.

Brothers

Two, Chris and Simon. To be fair neither truly irritates me. Although Simon was once a professional chef so his quaint insistance on cooking the same meals every single sodding day does get on my nerves. As does his childish need for toy Daleks precluding him from paying me back what he owes me from Xmas. Get a sense of fucking priority, man. You're 37. Chris is a little football obsessed and having not seen him in over a year I've not had a chance to meet his newborn daughter yet, but aside from that he's fine.

Sister

My beloved sister Ceri. For reasons utterly beyond me we've always seen eye to eye. We don't cross paths very often as she's 14 years older than me, has two kids of her own, and lives about 300 miles away. But when we do cross paths we always get on amazingly well. She just gets me, for some reason. She's one of only a select few people in the known universe I can honestly say I care about.

So that's my family in a nutshell. Mostly cunts. What about you lot? Do you hate your relatives? Or do you come from the generix happy family you see on TV?


----------



## jargus (Jan 11, 2011)

My family gets along fine. My gf's however..most of them are about as bad yours. Her cousin and her uncle are the only ones I know of that arent aboninations of humanity.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mother.


			
				gifi4 said:
			
		

> My mum barely gives a fuck about me, or it seems that way atleast. Considering my mum was the one who broke up our family by deciding to go do another guy and basically had nothing to do with me or my sister for about 1 year. (Only time I saw her was at dinner time)
> 
> So she has to pay child support or whatever it is called, my dad, dropped the payment to less than half price and yet she complains $35 a week is too much to pay for her own child who she fucked over in the first place.
> 
> ...



Sister.

Biggest lying thieving bitch on the planet, she is 19 and she has no maturity, when I was living with her, I had to hide all my stuff because anything she could see, she owned it, had my memory cards for my R4 on a table in my room, went out with friends, came back about 2 hours later, she'd stolen all of them, I managed to get them back but it took a lot of sneaking around, when she realized I got them back, she threw a tantrum (when she was 17) and said they were hers and all that crap.

I put one of them into the computer and showed my parents, it had all my .nds files on it. Then she claimed I just did that so I ended up telling her to fuck off and didn't speak to her for like 1 month (we were in the same house) That's just 1 example, I have many others.

Father.

He never really cared for me when I was younger, the only real contact I had with him was if I asked to use the computer or play the ps1/ps2 (whichever I had then) but I don't talk bad about my father because everything's changed with him since my parents split, alot nicer to me and a good father. Although that's just to me, he had a massive fight with my sister when she was 18 that included punching kicking and just a real fight, both of em were taken to cop shop, had to attend court and stuff like that, they talk now like nothing happened, probably just trying to forget it.

All my aunties are nice =)

My brother I don't really know much, I only see him like once or twice a year so...

That's not everyone in detail, that would take hours to list, just kept it brief


----------



## Raika (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom is cool, like reasonable and stuff... Well most of the time... My dad is a bum, haven't seen him for years but meh, don't bother either. My grandfather is a total dick, swearing at every moment of the day he's awake. And when he isn't swearing he's either smoking or sleeping, and I laugh at how he keeps talking as if he's contributing a lot to the family. :x My grandmother is fine, gossips A LOT though,bleh. My two brothers... Ahhh, they can go screw themselves over for all I care, I hate them to the core, end quote. Well I don't really hate the second brother much, but the YOUNGEST one... He's freaking 12 this year and he cries 5 times a week for stupid reasons. And I swear he exists just to annoy the crap out of everyone he meets.


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom is nice. She has her moments where she flips out, but she is very caring. My father, have you ever met him? I didn't.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 12, 2011)

You people look at the negative of things, which is sad because if they die then what will be your last words? Huh?!


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You people look at the negative of things, which is sad because if they die then what will be your last words? Huh?!


"Forgive and Forget"(Not EXACTLY like that) although I can't say that anytime soon.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes they always think I am lying and my sister is leaving for college in 10 months lets examine what will happen:

Time spent at home(before sister leaves):SHITLOADS
Time spent with friends(before siser leaves):A little bit

Time spent at home(after sister leaves):A little bit
Time spent with friends(after sister leaves):SHITLOADS

No really I doubt I will be able to stay at home the same amount of time I do now without killing myself

I still love my parents but sometimes they can be major jerks.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to hate my entire family with my entire being. It took me a long while of self-isolation to accept them for their faults, as people, no matter how bad they are or were. 
Though I can never say that to their faces.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 12, 2011)

My Mom's kind, she spoils me, though in a little more strict way than my dad does. She seems grumpy at random moments, though, which pisses me off often, but she always tries to teach me things so that I will know, and can endure the suffering I'm supposed to experience later on in Life.

My Dad's kind of goofy, he jokes around alot, and is barely serious, unless talking to my mom. He'll spoil me a bit too much at some points, making me reluctantly refusing whatever he offers to me, sometimes making him puzzled. Nothing I really complain about him other than he smokes a bit and drinks once in a while.

My sister, on the other hand, is a frequent problem. She complains, she whines, and absolutely does NOT seem to try to care or understand me at ALL. She'll argue about whether or not something is mine or not, she's lazy at some points, and she can just be a real b*t**. Although we have many fights, I still try to look as her as my little sister, and not some sort of demon spawn, and I feel that I should at least try my best and attempt to have her look up to me, and I think she does.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 12, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You people look at the negative of things, which is sad because if they die then what will be your last words? Huh?!



I've always suspected my last words will be 'hey everyone, watch this'.


----------



## Goli (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom's probably the best mom ever. First of all, when she was twenty-something, a doctor told her that she couldn't have children. When she was 26, she had me. SO yeah, I was an accident, and she's never hidden than from me (I don't get why people make such a big fuss over that. I bet over half of the people who read this are accidents. And their parents? They probably are too). She was part of the board of directors of my grandfather's company which was fairly big at that time, but when she found out she was pregnant she quit her job to dedicate herself to me fully. And she has basically done that ever since. When I was older she eventually started working at home and she's been doing pretty good :>.  She's not one of those mothers who literally do nothing but care for their children though. She usually lets me do whatever I want since she trusts she has raised me not to be a stupid twat, because unlike most teens nowadays, I actually _talk_ to her. I'd say she's not only a mother but also a friend. 
At any rate, she's probably such a good mom because my grandmother wasn't one when my mom was younger. She's a now retired lawyer, but when she was younger she was a workaholic, and that's all she did. My mom, aunt and uncle were basically raised by maids since she and my grandfather were too busy working. My grandfather provided the money for the house's expenses and my grandmother for the house's luxuries. The problem is that they kept doing that till they retired. And when my grandfather died we all found out he had lots of debts hidden so nobody'd notice in order to maintain the lifestyle we had. I'd say that was a pretty noble act of him, bearing all the stress of all those debts by himself... Maybe he died because of all the stress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At any rate, after the debts were paid off my grandmoher became a bit of an alcoholic and spent all her money on expensive trips to Europe and whiskey, lots of it. But after her money ran out she was forced to quit. I'd say she's a bit selfish, but she's a pretty nice person overall. She lives with us and I also talk to her a lot, I love to hear her stories about trials and stuff, it's like watching someone play a Phoenix Wright game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Oh but I haven't gone over my dad... . When my mom found out she was pregnant he was living in New York doing the PR for some company. He came back about a year after that and when he found out he was pretty happy, it seems. He and my mom planned to marry but he was a bit of a cunt with her, so they kept breaking up and making up lots of times due to his jealousy. This kept going till I was about 3 and he had an accident where he lost a tiny part of his brain. He also broke lots of bones and was in a coma. Eventually he recovered and now he's a semi normal person, because he has a lot of tics, but oh well. The bad part is that he keeps saying he's a victim of the accident all the time, but it was partially his fault since he was driving under the influence of alcoholic substances. Which is why i don't buy his whole victim story, and find him rather annoying, to be honest. Oh and he treats me like I was 6. He's so annoying, though I suppose it could be a lot worse. At any rate, if I didn't see him ever again I wouldn't care much. I don't think he really cares about me anyway. 
I don't know much about his family, and I don't care about them either, but I really love my mom's. My aunt, uncle, their spouses and children are all very nice and we usually see each other frequently. 
...
That's all I think.
What a huge wall of text.
EDIT: I spaced it out a bit, but I can't really divide it entirely since it's all intertwined. Sorry but if you wanna read it you'll have to read it as it is, since I wrote that exactly as it came from my mind, so it's completely unedited. :>


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 12, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> What a huge wall of text.




That was WAAAAY too long, can you just give me the cliff notes?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> That's all I think.
> What a huge wall of text.


Dude, space it out into paragraphs.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 12, 2011)

Uh.

Fine with my Mom. We get along quite well.

Fine with my Dad...usually. He has this tourettes problem. He doesn't actually HAVE tourettes, but he says pretty much anything on his damn mind. He's also pessimistic and rude, so he's an asshole a LOT. He also believes that "Not his way = wrong". If you don't do something exactly like him, listen to all his advice and use it, and think he's always right...then you're a dumbass who fails at everything and needs to go see a therapist. I'm not even joking. I didn't agree with him once, and he tried to sign me up to go talk to a psychologist about my 'issues'.

Fine with my younger sister. She's a typical annoying pain in the ass teenage girl. But we get along most of the time. She doesn't party and drink like a moron, or do drugs. Which is pretty rare among teens around here, so that's cool. I respect that about her.

Ready to disown my older sister. She's the embodiment of everything I hate. I'll just make a list of crap I dislike about her


Spoiler: rant




-She drinks, a lot.
-She smokes, a lot.
-Not sure if she still heavily does drugs. She may have stopped because she has to submit urine samples or whatever to make sure she's clean due to many, many previous instances with authorities. She used to do drugs with her friends around her children. (and if she still does drugs...she probably still does them around her kids).
-She doesn't have a job, any time she's given an opportunity at an education she screws it up and parties and drinks instead of going to school. (the government actually paid her to go to college, fully paid. She ended up dropping out because she was partying, drinking, and eventually got pregnant).
-Money takes priority. She'll date anyone as long as they have money. She was with an abusive asshole, had a child, ditched the loser finally. Started dating an awesome guy, everyone liked him. Got married to him, had a kid, divorced him because he didn't make enough money. Now she's with ANOTHER abusive asshole, because he has money. He treats her kids like shit...but he has money.
-She's never acted like a mother. I dunno how my niece turned out so well, but now my niece mothers her brother and does a damn fine job. I'm amazed how awesome my niece is despite her life.
-She's openly a drunken whore. Her facebook is proof enough of that...ugh.
-So much more I just don't feel like typing anymore.


and if you want to ask "why are you telling everyone about this! It's personal!"
she broadcasts her entire pathetic existence over facebook. If anyone here had her added...they'd be able to list most things I listed.


----------



## monkat (Jan 12, 2011)

ITT: I expected angsty teens. Skimmed. Did not see.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sort of.

My parents have recently placed a ban on all games that require you to shoot other people. My mother thinks it's "wrong." She has also convinced my once-disagreeing dad to agree with her.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 12, 2011)

Both of my parents are awesome.
My mother is caring and loving, and doesn't abuse me for the hell of it/take her stress out. (If she ever gets any stress.)

My father is also the same as my mother, althought he spoils me more.

My little brother can be really stupid and annoying, but i still love him like a little brother.

Don't really have issues with my family. We get along fine.


----------



## Urza (Jan 12, 2011)

Move out then.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 12, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> My Mom's kind, she spoils me, though in a little more strict way than my dad does. She seems grumpy at random moments, though, which pisses me off often, but she always tries to teach me things so that I will know, and can endure the suffering I'm supposed to experience later on in Life.
> 
> My Dad's kind of goofy, he jokes around alot, and is barely serious, unless talking to my mom. He'll spoil me a bit too much at some points, making me reluctantly refusing whatever he offers to me, sometimes making him puzzled. Nothing I really complain about him other than he smokes a bit and drinks once in a while.
> 
> My sister, on the other hand, is a frequent problem. She complains, she whines, and absolutely does NOT seem to try to care or understand me at ALL. She'll argue about whether or not something is mine or not, she's lazy at some points, and she can just be a real b*t**. Although we have many fights, I still try to look as her as my little sister, and not some sort of demon spawn, and I feel that I should at least try my best and attempt to have her look up to me, and I think she does.


sure we ain't the same person?or ain't we brothers?
that's how my mom acts,and definetely how my mom acts
my sister acts exactly the same way too
except for the fact that i have two brothers,and i actually love them a lot,i'd say the only one i'd really wish death is my sister,she seems retarded most of the time


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 12, 2011)

Familiarity breeds contempt.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 12, 2011)

Some members of my family are deceased (grandfathers, grandmother, dad), but they were all awesome.

My brothers are both douches, but they're cool. Fights here and there, but nothing too major anymore.

My mom is kind of...crazy. However, she's eleven years sober, and supports six people almost alone. I love her to death.

My family is dysfunctional, and we used to get into HUGE fights, but not so much anymore. We're mostly cool with each other. But we yell loud.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 12, 2011)

This should be a poll. Mother, father section, lol
make my answering much easier ;P


----------



## Midna (Jan 12, 2011)

My dad puts passwords, parental controls and spyware on my computer, has banned me from IRC and Skype, and is doing his very best to get rid of my TV so I won't play vidya games anymore. When he's not messing with my computer files, he's usually watching TV in his room. He's not very reasonable sometimes and storms off when things don't go according to plan. He's also very religious. He was teaching my brother last week about how all the other philosophies and religions aside from Catholicism are tricks by the devil, and their followers are going to hell.
I can only hope he doesn't have any more keyloggers I don't know about, and that I actually did manage to disable the remote desktop client. Otherwise he's reading this. This is rage talking, as I just found out he reinstalled a keylogger I had long since disabled and it's been recording and picture snapping for 4 days now. It's not any more.

My mom is stressed, overworked, and supports the whole family. She takes things too seriously sometimes, and gets upset and hysterical occasionally. I can't blame her. She has a lot to do.

I guess I still love them both though. I feel like my sis is the only sane one in my house. I don't count as sane.


----------



## monkat (Jan 12, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> My dad puts passwords, parental controls and spyware on my computer, has banned me from IRC and Skype, and is doing his very best to get rid of my TV so I won't play vidya games anymore. When he's not messing with my computer files, he's usually watching TV in his room. He's not very reasonable sometimes and storms off when things don't go according to plan. He's also very religious. He was teaching my brother last week about how all the other philosophies and religions aside from Catholicism are tricks by the devil, and their followers are going to hell.
> I can only hope he doesn't have any more keyloggers I don't know about, and that I actually did manage to disable the remote desktop client. Otherwise he's reading this. This is rage talking, as I just found out he reinstalled a keylogger I had long since disabled and it's been recording and picture snapping for 4 days now. It's not any more.
> 
> My mom is stressed, overworked, and supports the whole family. She takes things too seriously sometimes, and gets upset and hysterical occasionally. I can't blame her. She has a lot to do.
> ...



Your entire family situation reminds me of an episode of supernanny.

If I remember correctly, the kids weren't exactly saints either.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 12, 2011)

From where I'm sitting I'm seeing good parenting with some exceptions. When your all at the point where your all parents remember how you felt about yours. You'll be hypocrites just like them I guarantee.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jan 12, 2011)

I get aggravated at my parents some time. But than I remember that they don't even want to live here and are only here so that they can make some money for me me and my siblings to finish college and be able to live a good life. The life that they would have had an opportunity to get if they didn't opt to raise us instead. So, no they aren't A-holes. And 90-99% of the time, anybody who thinks that their parents hate them are just flat out idiots.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 12, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> From where I'm sitting I'm seeing good parenting with some exceptions. When your all at the point where your all parents remember how you felt about yours. You'll be hypocrites just like them I guarantee.


If they're smart they won't become parents.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm afraid that if I already have my own children will hate me, too in any way.

This is mostly an appreciation post. Knowing that most hate their parents. I CANNOT FREAKING RELATE.





Mother:
Most caring and responsible mom I've seen. She's a single mother, but my dad provides money since they divorced almost 2 years ago.
She has a very bad temper when she hears my siblings shouting and fighting, but she doesn't spank them immediately. After all, she is patient.
We don't get the best of things as a one man family but if she has the capacity, she has no doubt to give it to us. I'm guilty answering back and shouting to her, knowing that she spends thousands of pesos for us 4 in school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love my mother so much and because my dad is in the US, I've actually become closer to her already.

What I hate about her is that she doesn't hit my siblings like the way they did to me when I was younger.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now my siblings are annoying as fuck.(I still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them however.)
She also tends to get money that comes from our uncles, and aunties.

Father:
As a child, He was the one I spent the most time with. I thank him for teaching me earlier than I ought to learn. Lol Resulting in being a consistent honor student, up to now in 1st year High school. Every day, he gives me a lot of money to buy food in school, which my mom doesn't do since my father earns more than her. On weekends, we go to malls in Makati and watch movies, shop, eat on restaurants almost every time. I miss those times since we get to very far places and enjoy going on hotels and fancy cities.
My bonding with my dad is honestly materialistic. Buying me toys that I wanted and he could afford for me. 
The problem with him is that he tends to go late at night and get drunk. When he gets angry.... I can't explain how frightening it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That's all...
My siblings are simply driving me mad.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 12, 2011)

I DEFY THE RULES OF NATURE

I get along with my ex-inlaws very good ^^
Even after my divorce I still talk to the family

My own family however I cant stand, pretentious and manipulating on my mothers side and my dads theyre sometimes so dumb its not funny lol, but one of my aunties i get along with fine

Parents themselves, my dad failed when I was younger at being a dad and tried to catch up when i was 20, i told him to bugger off and now hes a good mate of mine with fatherly advice when i ask.

My mom takes after her side of the family and got pissed off at me because i kicked her out of my house after she told me how to raise my son, meh figures i suppose.

But my true family is you guys


----------



## nutella (Jan 12, 2011)

My mum is THE most paranoid and insane person I have ever known. Here are a few reasons:

- She wouldn't let my brother walk down the street to his friend's house when he was 16 because there were stories about the infamous "black panthers" in Sydney. These stories occurred in places about 100km from where I live, plus we lived on a cul-de-sac.

- On my birthday, she invited all her friends, made me a cake which looked like a wedding cake and put flowers all over the house. It seemed like her birthday party more than anything.

- When she takes photos at any special occasion (on holiday, birthdays, etc.) she takes photos with two cameras, in both landscape and portrait and zoomed in and out, all of the same god damn thing with as many combinations of people as she can.

- She won't go shopping for groceries without either me or my dad, but mostly me. I don't know why. She kids that I need to be her body guard, but it's so weird that it's specifically groceries. She'll gladly shop for, say, glasses or something all alone, just not groceries. (and it's not a lifting thing, she won't even buy milk on the way home from work, she'll come home and pick me up first)

- When I went to Japan, she needed to give me the pin number to my bank account. We were talking through Pokemon since I didn't have my own computer and I didn't want to pay, so it worked out well. Anyway, she didn't want to say the pin number over the chat, so she gave me each number over a period of four days.

- She stalks my Facebook ALL THE TIME. In fact, she uses Facebook more than all of out family put together, yet she still doesn't know how to do certain things. In fact, she uses a computer all the time at work but she doesn't know how to use a computer at home except for web browsing and looking at photos in Explorer.

These are the things that come to mind, but I know there's more. These are not reasons I hate my mum, I have nothing against her. She's just insane.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2011)

@Midna liveCDs- use them. If you want to go one further rather than disable them virtualise the machine and then run scripts on said machine for inane stuff while you get on with life- the only thing better than giving someone spying on you no info is to give them lots of useless info or misleading info.

Other than that some of you people have it hard, I am not one for family let alone internet family issues but me and mine are fairly different people with different skillsets (at least until we all learned each others) but it works and I learned loads from them and continue to do so.

I will however question the dislike of smoking, swearing and drinking. Certainly it is possible to overdo it and some of you have demonstrable examples of that but to be negatives in and of themselves............


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes and no.

Yes because she is awesome at times

No because she uses facebook (*Cough* Farmville *Cough*) as much as i use the PC... and only Facebook, nothing else. And then she tells ME to turn off the PC while she is still playing farmville (Or her latest addiction, CityVille... piece of-)


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 12, 2011)

My mom's fine.
She wasn't always tho.

Years ago, I had a stepfather. And because of him, I have 2 little half brothers. Who are totally awesome.
But my stepfather wasn't so awesome, as in, he abused me. Not sexually, but he beat me up every once in a while. And my mom was a total bitch when she still was with him.

Then when my mom finally sent him away, she felt totally sorry ofcourse.


Anyway, nowadays, my mother is great.
I did move out tho, cause I had 2 little brothers. Not because they were so anoying, but because I had to adjust myself for them all the time. (as in, hey, my brothers have school tomorrow, so no drinking beer and gaming/watching movies on my room, cause of the noise).

But yea, moving out is great, I recommend it to all of you who are sick of your parents.


----------



## Ace (Jan 12, 2011)

My mother is probably the most confident and bravest woman I've ever known. She is a very warm and giving person, and will help you out if you seek help, and confront you like an adult if you confront her. But besides all this, she's also childish (making it a little difficult to be taken seriously at times) and a perfectionist, never settling for the absolute worst scenario (which means that photos taken at occasions get retaken about 5 times before being "excellent")

My father is the weak link in my family. He's unemployed, which depresses him, but he also has problems with his spine that doctors won't give him an operation for. Therefore, he has compromised movement and is depressed at times. This has turned into laziness and near constant Skyping with his friends. He is also very strict, mostly about letting me go out with friends or attempting to plan solutions for any issues we have within the family. This is attributed to the fact that he will not listen to anyone under his age range. It'd mean he's been outsmarted. My mom often tells me to withhold facts when I go out with my friends (specific things like where, who, and how long), or to be indirect with him. A half year back, he thought it was fun to turn off the internet between 9-11 PM, with little to no notice. He did this because he thinks his sons bad children; "you disregard your father/women" or "you don't go to school in time/deliver homework", but neither is true. It was a big clamor because he would not listen to any solution, until every member in my family (mom included) decided to trap him in my brother's room and force him into a diplomatic negotiation. This worked surprisingly well.

My brother used to be a great big brother to me. He's time and time again protected me from bullies, and has introduced me to great people. Sadly, looking up to him as a child led to false expectations of the friends I would later get. As a result, most of my friendly relationships are very shallow, because I can't find people who don't find me odd. About a year back, he caused a big fuss because he thought it was socially acceptable to bang his ex-girlfriend in his room on weekday nights, loudly. After he broke up with her, he's turned into a shallow bastard who's introverted. It saddens me, because our communication doesn't get to a very deep level.

My sister is like my second mother. She would, when my mother was overworked, care for me and treat me very nicely. She doesn't live with my parents anymore, because she's studying. When she was a teenager, she used to fuzz and fight with me (typical, I learned later), but after she turned 17, we had a great run together. Sadly, I think I'm the only one who thinks that, because when we talk about the past, she always mentions how she and my brother were the bestest pals. I'm just the youngest brother.

Because of this, and numerous other things like skipping ahead a class, I've become very estranged for being mature. I come off as goofy and weird for that aspect, but I've tried so many times to change who I am, I've given up in believing change is needed to be accepted. Growing up with the constant mantras of the older ever since I moved to Sweden, I've reached the point where I just reject it. Everyday seems like a struggle to put on a smile and be more childlike with my friends, even though they're all older than me. It's led to a pretty lonely existence for the past 6 years, even within my safe family walls. I have friends who are exceptions to this rule (one being registered here as The Ey Man,) and together with a few others, we're the second family I never had.


----------



## craplame (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope, I don't think they're a-holes. I think they do the things they do because that's how they're raised or whatever. Just because they tell you to do something, doesn't make them a-holes.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot of people here seem to have bad families. I for one, have a great, there is no one I would wish death (or anything negative) upon.

My mothers nice, caring, although she can be annoying at times, mostly about school, but I guess that's normal.

My dad's fine, I spent alot of time with him when I was younger, not so much no as his disability is taking quite an effect.

My sisters great. We fight (but again, that's normal) at times but she's very, helpful, supportive and we do have quite a few things in common.

My uncle is very supportive helpful and fun. He can be controlling, but overall he's fine. 

All my auntie's and uncle's are fine and great. My closest cousins whom I see at least once a week, are great, I have no problems whatsoever with them. I also have a bunch of cousins, uncle's and auntie's in other countries, but naturally, I don't see them very often. But I haven't met anyone I don't like so far.


Gee, either I'm lucky, or you guys are unlucky.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 12, 2011)

My father is an A-Hole
He is out of the house but visits sometimes.
I got a TV and laptop in my room, and now he wants me to bring it back downstairs.
But what he doesn't get is that I don't have Xbox Live if I don't keep the TV up here (problems with strength and stuff).
A-Hole that he is.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jan 12, 2011)

My mother :
Great parent ^^
Cares for me (and my sisters) If I NEED anything she'll buy it for me (clothes, shoes and important-ish school stuff etc..) Though, if I WANT something I have no chance XD
Even with my own money, most of the time, I'm prohibited from buying anything I want XD
It's pretty horrible though :/
Also pretty paranoid when I tend to buy stuff from the internet (Including steam games)
Overal, she's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My däd :
Never known how to raise me.. But still a caring parent. Can be a bit harsh sometimes because of the smallest things... Though, nothing much. He used to give me quite some stuff. But that pretty much stopped when my parents divorced. He owns a small company, which builds houses and stuff.
Great guy, teaches me random stuff about the landscape and is ACE at topography and geography.
(when we went to Switserland for the second time, I asked him if he could drive to a certain place where we ate the BEST F*CKING PIZZA OF ALL TIME. And you know what he did? He was 200Km off that restaurant. He drove straight to that restaurant. From his head. HIS F*CKING HEAD. Acepro+)
Overall, he's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sistahs:
1: (name not given >)
20 Years old? (yeah, I seriously don't know the age of my sisters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Moved out of the house lives ~40Km from our house. Great sister, seriously cares a lot about me, and is pretty much always nice. She is also VERY smart. Great person, always nice... Nothing much too say anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2: 23 years iirc? Moved out of the house, in the bigger city (Tilburg) next to this small village me and my mom live in. She is also nice, but most of the time a little bit tempered. Also kinda paranoid...
She got herself a wii, it was still in the house I live in. She didn't entirely move out yet. She knew I kinda liked wii'ing (?) and told me I shouldn't wii on her.. wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Well yeah, I...... didn't XD
When she came home, she was like totally paranoid and checked the todays play time. I didn't play. Like I promised her. But the problem was. SHE DID THAT EVERY F*CKING DAY XD She had no trust in me AT ALL.
Still pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dog:
FCUKING GREAT ANIMAL YES.

Cat:
Die.

The rest of my family is pretty much exactly like me. Hyperactive, always happy, have the same interrests as me, etc etc... We can get along pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Overall: My family is great. Sometimes maybe a bit paranoid but that's it.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 12, 2011)

Mom: Possibly the best person I'll ever know. She's really sweet, and she always tries her hardest to make ME try my hardest. (It's the reason why I do so well in school.) She is also a bit mood swingy, but I just learn to avoid her at those times. Still, possibly the best person ever.

Dad: Also really cool, although he seems to be picking up my mom's mood swings. Badly. He will go into a fit of rage and (literally) threaten to kill me. Happened in a restaurant, and he was kicked out. Some nice police guy gave me a card for "security information" though... A bit awkward.

That's my whole family, really.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 12, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> My mum is THE most paranoid and insane person I have ever known. Here are a few reasons:
> 
> - She wouldn't let my brother walk down the street to his friend's house when he was 16 because there were stories about the infamous "black panthers" in Sydney. These stories occurred in places about 100km from where I live, plus we lived on a cul-de-sac.
> 
> ...



Are you serious ? Okay for the birthday thing (my dad did the same once, I said I didn't want to have a party, so he invited a lot of people for "my birthday". I ended watching TV with my mother), but if you didn't want, you could have made your own Bday party. Then I shall remind you that she is the one who gave birth to you. I think you can go shopping for groceries in exchange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Maybe she's acting like you're still a kid, but we'll always be kids for our parents. Thoses things can be annoying, but you'll regret those when she'll be gone.

Personally, my parents are really nice. My mother was kind of overprotective when I was young (I remember one day she watched a show about manga/animes and hentai while I was reading a manga just next to her, and told me "everytime you want to read one of those, I'll read it before to know if it safe or not". I laughed in my head and said "Ok, no problem.") but nothing very annoying. My father was the "cool guy". Never shouted on me, always buying me a lot of stuff, etc... Now my father works in a foreign country so I see him only 2-3 in a year. My mother got homesick and decided to go back in our country of origin 3 years ago (I was 17yrs. old). So my parents are now my big brother, who is cool, but can be mad for little things like dishwashing. And now my mother left, me and my little brother are doing all the chores at home, *including grocery shopping *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hells Malice: How old _is_ your sister? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				431unknown said:
			
		

> From where I'm sitting I'm seeing good parenting with some exceptions. When you*'re* all at the point where you*'re* all parents remember how you felt about yours. You'll be hypocrites just like them*,* I guarantee.


By then they'll be so angry with how their parents treated them they'll want to get revenge by treating their children in the same way.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

My dad is the only asshole. He's one of the worst people you will ever meet. Here are some examples:

I had a friend who was the same age as me. Me and him were into the exact same things. We took the same courses in school, not to make it fun, but by complete luck. We even took the exact same computer courses. Anyways, a few years ago, my computer was hacked, and I thought it was him who did it because he spoke the same way. Like my friend and the hacker, never used capitals or periods. They only used ",,,". I thought it was my friend. And I realized, that there's no way in hell he could have done it only because I didn't have him on MSN at the time, or Facebook or anything. And even if he did do it, he's not that smart enough to hide himself.

A couple weeks ago, he threatened my younger sister saying "2011 is going to be hell for you. And it's not me you have to worry about". And me and my dad were talking about it. He says "that's 2 times now we've had trouble with him." I was confused, he said "when your computer was hacked, and now this." And I explained to him why it couldn't have, and he raises his voice and goes "How do you know he didn't?!" I didn't say anything, but I thought "because I know him a lot better than you."



Another time is well, just now. He was talking about budget and how to keep track of it. And he was showing me a book that's way too confusing, that he made -_-. And he goes "this is the best way to keep track of your expenses." I said it's too confusing and that I'll just figure out my own way. He yells "why is it that you always have to argue with me?!"


Or how I'm not going to college here (I get free tuition) because I'll be moving to a different province, and he says "it'll help you figure out what you want to do in life." And I told him what I want to do, and he goes "no no no, I mean like a real job. I'll get you booklets and set you up an appointment with the councellor so you can get into trades, that's where the real money is." And I said again, that what I want to be is a graphic designer either for websites, games, or advertising. And he goes "YOU ALWAYS FUCKING ARGUE WITH ME! I'M TRYING TO CHOOSE THE BEST CHOICE FOR YOU!"


He also blames everybody but himself. If someone stops hanging out with him, it's their fault, not his...


tl;dr: My dad's a dick.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> My dad is the only asshole. He's one of the worst people you will ever meet. Here are some examples:
> 
> I had a friend who was the same age as me. Me and him were into the exact same things. We took the same courses in school, not to make it fun, but by complete luck. We even took the exact same computer courses. Anyways, a few years ago, my computer was hacked, and I thought it was him who did it because he spoke the same way. Like my friend and the hacker, never used capitals or periods. They only used ",,,". I thought it was my friend. And I realized, that there's no way in hell he could have done it only because I didn't have him on MSN at the time, or Facebook or anything. And even if he did do it, he's not that smart enough to hide himself.
> 
> ...


lolno

You're the dick, dawg.


----------



## Law (Jan 12, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah seriously dude, at least try and talk to your dad about this shit instead of just shouting "NO THANKS DAD I'LL DO SHIT MY OWN WAY, I DON'T NEED HELP FROM A WASHOUT LIKE YOU"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> lolno
> 
> You're the dick, dawg.
> Oh hey it's you again, back to troll me some more?
> ...


Umm.. what? I never say anything like that. I just say "Okay" or whatever along those lines. Nothing rude, just something to prevent arguing. Also, I've tried talking to him, hell my older sister and brother, and even my mom has. They all say the same thing, he's too thick headed. He all tells them "well nobody in this family listens to me. I know what's best for everybody" and crap like that.


----------



## Dj_Qbert (Jan 12, 2011)

I would be curious to see parent's descriptions of all you. No one is perfect.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sounds like how my old man used to be, but then afterward he'd hand you a pocket knife and send you out back for a nice young and strong branch off a tree to whip your ass with. Oh, and it better not break on the first whip either or he'd go cut his own and then there'd be hell to pay.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 12, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> That sounds like how my old man used to be, but then afterward he'd hand you a pocket knife and send you out back for a nice young and strong branch off a tree to whip your ass with. Oh, and it better not break on the first whip either or he'd go cut his own and then there'd be hell to pay.



See, I have no trouble accepting help or whatever. But to run my life exactly in his footsteps, that's not what I want. He's not the happiest person to be around with or anything. I don't want to end up like that, where lots of people are hating me because I always have to be right. I'll accept defeat and everything. But even when I'm right... actually, here's a prime example of how right he thinks he is:

Hockey. We watch the Vancouver Canucks, and the backup had a record of 7-0-2. And the third digit means he's lost twice, just not in regulation. So he's lost twice in overtime. I was surprised that the team was playing the backup because they've used him a lot lately, and my dad says "well he's never lost a game at all." And I POLITELY corrected him saying "he's lost twice in overtime or a shootout". And he automatically flips because I'm "arguing" with him. He says no and blah blah blah. So I just shut up and enjoy the game. And on the game, it shows his record, like it does a little fact thing about him. And it says "Cory Schneider Season record: 7-0-2". I didn't say a thing. And my dad says "That's wrong. He's never lost yet. They have to correct that."

But the biggest reason why I don't exactly like taking his advice of say me going to college here, is because for the last two years, because of my surgery, I had to rely on others. And now it's come to a point where, I want to do things on my own, and learn from my own mistakes. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. I just want to actually experience success and defeat. But he gets mad all the time because I'm not following in his footsteps and becoming a tradesmen. And yes, I know there's lots of money in that field, but it doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 12, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like your father is old school in a sense. Is he like this with your siblings too? Or is it just you? My dad was like this with all of us until my sister was born and my mom finally grew so balls and set him some what straight. Sounds like your dad is just so thick headed and set in his was that no one can get through to him.


----------



## nutella (Jan 12, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Are you serious ? Okay for the birthday thing (my dad did the same once, I said I didn't want to have a party, so he invited a lot of people for "my birthday". I ended watching TV with my mother), but if you didn't want, you could have made your own Bday party. Then I shall remind you that she is the one who gave birth to you. I think you can go shopping for groceries in exchange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not insulting my mum because of the party thing. She really did do a lot for me but she's so obsessive and thinks people will think bad of her for the smallest details like the colour of her nail polish. I have no problem going grocery shopping with her. I just don't see why she would never do it if I wasn't there. If me and my dad are busy, she won't do it. And trust me, she'd never let me or my dad do it alone, even with a list. I really tried once but she made me return a box of cereal because it had a hole in it (it wasn't even a hole, it was a dent, though she insisted it was a hole). Don't get me wrong, I appreciate everything she does for me. I just think she's so insane and paranoid sometimes that I even joke about it with my friends. My friends can never take my parents seriously sometimes because some of the things she does are so paranoid that it's actually funny. The fact that I can laugh at all these little annoyances shows that I really appreciate my parents, so please, if it sounded like I was dissing my parents, it was not my intention.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have always been really close to my mom, my dad I have never been close with, we got along terribly when I was young, I think he was pretty bad to me when I was very little but to tell you the truth I can't remember. Nowadays we get along alright mostly.


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> ITT: I expected angsty teens. Skimmed. Did not see.



Don't worry, I found 'em.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to hear this thread discussed on the next monkast.


----------



## monkat (Jan 13, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To get anyone worth talking to about it, I would need parents xD! And I have no new guests at all lined up. (If anyone wants to be on the next monkast please send an email to [email protected])!


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I'm a parent! I'm going to have to make some time so I can participate.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2011)

@Blaze163,

Something is wrong with you. Your parents are doing their jobs and they are doing their best they can for children. No wonder, you are not human at all! You need some help! Disappointment!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Basically, I deeply respect my dad, but I have very little respect for my mom.

Dad:
He's an excellent communicator, he deals with tough situations constantly, he has an excellent ability to use logic, and he's very fair when it comes to restrictions and punishments(usually). The only fault I see in him is the fact that he never has gone out of his way to be with me...like ever(except for the few times Mom forced him to do it). He's at work a lot, and when he is home I usually forget he's even there since he does his own thing. When we're together on road trips and such we have a pretty good time.

He used to have a real temper issue, but he completely changed after some counseling a couple years back.

Mom:
Horrible communicator, stubborn, overreact-er, has messed up logic, is an extreme procrastinator, and completely unfair when it comes to restrictions and punishments. She has a pretty extreme case of ADHD, but she's been a bit better since she started taking medicine for it. She is completely against pretty much all video games, and anything that has fantasy magic in it(LOTR,Zelda games, etc.). If it wasn't for my dad petitioning for logic, I probably wouldn't have any video games or anything like it.

The worst to me is her lack of logic, and also her lack of trust in her husband(my dad). They've been married for about 28 years now, and Dad has had to put up with Mom accusing him of all sorts of crap. He's never betrayed her trust all these years, yet she still is unrelenting in what she believes goes on in Dad's mind. 

Recent example: We're at a church banquet at a church we've visited only a few times(not our home church). Dad gets the camera out and takes four pictures of the group to get them all in. Mom later blows up at him because she thinks he did that to hide the fact that he wanted to specifically get a picture of a specific lady that was in the last picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been like that my entire life. He has had to put up with so much crap from her no matter what country we're living in at any given moment. I swear that if they both didn't hold on to their Christian values so dearly, they would've divorced a long time ago.

She doesn't smoke or drink alcohol or do drugs or anything like that. But it would be easier to respect that if it wasn't for the fact that she does it solely because she's deathly afraid of going against her Christian beliefs.

She thinks that she failed as a parent because both of her sons like things like Harry Potter and Lord of the Rings...

Brother:
He's 10 years older than me. He's great! I love him! He's the most energetic positive guy you'll meet(kinda opposite of me, lol). He'll put 100% in everything he does, and he loves everybody. Seriously, if it wasn't for the fact we live so far apart recently, I'd say he's my favorite person in the world! He's awesome! His logic is simple at times, but it's always sound. And he's even more of a fan of Manga than me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sister:
She's 8 years older than me. She's also great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She's like in-between my brother and I. She's neither an energetic fireball like my brother, nor is she a lazy sloth like me. She is the most efficient person I know. She's also an amazing artist. She loves little kids more than anything else in the world too(she was a teacher of 2 year-olds until she bore her first child and quit). Whenever I need advice on pretty much anything, she's the first person I go to. She's also really nice! She married a great guy, and he's taught me a lot in regards to computers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both Siblings:
Best part for both of them: They both love video games too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My sister still kicks my butt at Donkey Country! xD

tl;dr: Dad is great; Mom has serious issues; Siblings are the best people who have walked on this planet.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 13, 2011)

monkat Im a parent ;p

As a parent I can say that to those who do not have kids (yet) at this point alot of what you say is hilarious. Me for one am an hardass parent, have been so from the start. I dont give in etc.
When my kid gets older he will most likely hate me for it and rant like some of the people in here but when he's older again and has kids of his own he will understand the lessons I gave him

Its funny, 4 years ago I thought exactly like alot of you guys but I have certainly changed alot of my way of thinking since my T-man was born. 


PS. Not meant as a flame but jsut an observation


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> monkat Im a parent ;p
> 
> As a parent I can say that to those who do not have kids (yet) at this point alot of what you say is hilarious. Me for one am an hardass parent, have been so from the start. I dont give in etc.
> When my kid gets older he will most likely hate me for it and rant like some of the people in here but when he's older again and has kids of his own he will understand the lessons I gave him
> ...




GundamXXX, we should do a monkast parenting hour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a hard ass parent too.
As I read these post in this thread I can honestly say yeah I thought my parents were assholes and I didn't want to be like them. You know what tho, while I might not grab a belt and whip my kids ass for stupid shit like my old man did I am just as bad as him in that I want my kid to respect his mother, me and others. I want my kid to be safe, I'll be a hypocrite here too. I'll do what ever it takes to ensure he stays safe, wether that means having to spying on him when he's older and keeping tabs on his real life exploits or hacking his online accounts to see if he's bad mouthing my.


Some of these post if they are truthful are about really bad parents, but then some are about good parents from kids that don't have the slightest clue about what the hell is even going on. 


Being a parent is not for the faint of heart and is by far the hardest job anyone can take on in his or her lifetime. 

Can any of you kids bitching in here  honestly say you want your future children to grow up and sit around all day smoking pot, playing PS9 and Nintendo super ultra awesome systems and mooching off the rest of society while not contributing in any way,shape, or form to the betterment of it? Because in my  honest opinion I'm sure most of your parents don't want that for you. They want to see you be something great and at the very least live a better life than they had.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 13, 2011)

Welp, here goes. 


Before he passed away, my dad was an emotionally unavailable, abusive alcoholic. Don't get it? Okay, he was an electrical engineer. He worked for Bechtel, and he traveled a lot. So much so, that we never stayed in the same place for more than 6 months, and all during that time he would drink, yell and scream at my mother, slap her around a bit and go to bed. Every night. Finally we all got tired of moving, and we settled down in one place. He kept travelling meaning that he spent about 2 weeks out of every year at home...getting drunk, yelling at my mom and slapping us BOTH around a little bit. Every night. He never did anything that normal dads do, like play catch, or shit like that. he was addicted to his work and the bottle. That is until he got into a car accident, contracted Diabetes and Parkinson's disease, and then and only then did he apologize or his wrongdoings. I took care of him 100% before he passed away, while good ol Mom did nothing but sleep on the couch all day. 


Mom. Oh, where can I start? Up until I was 10 she was an awesome mom. We were close, almost inseparable. Then she started going downhill. Apathy was her word of the decade. She only cared to tell me what to do when it was cutting into her sleep, which was 24/7. Her diet consisted of chocolate and cigarettes. I had to learn to cook on my own. And dare I say, I'm a mighty fine cook because of it. Thanks mom! Anyway, I get married, I move out, and mom, lo and behold is running out of money that she got from my dad's life insurance. What did she blow it all on? Jewelry. About 30K out of 60K was spent of jewelry, if you can believe that.  So, she was in a dire situation. Me and my wife lived in a Studio Apt. So we couldnt help her. But then my wife comes up with this _awesome_ idea. She takes that 30K, buys a house out here, we all live in it and me and my wife will pay the bills. I thought it was a genius idea. Until she moved in. 

Well, I got my wife preggo, and this was after we bought the house. It was a two bedroom, too. Awesome. So, my mom moves in and heres the kicker. In a blindingly selfish move that I never in a million years thought she would make, she takes the Master bedroom. Picture this. Shes, by herself living in the Master while Me, my wife and my son all sleep in the smaller bedroom. How fucked up is that? She also has no consideration for the baby, meaning that she gets up and does whatever she wants, however loudly she wants with no regard of whether my son is sleeping or not. I havn't killed her yet, meaning she still lives with us to this day.

My brother? Well, he's a trucker. His girlfriend is an over-the-hill honest to god Lot Lizard (google it), theyre both alcoholics, they're both addicted to paid meds, and my brother blackmailed my mom into giving up the His and Hers Rolex watches that my dad got for working with Bechtel for 25 years, before he would help her drive her U-haul down here. And if you think he's an asshole now, well just take into consideration, that is the NICEST thing that my brother has ever done for my mom.

The rest of the fam is fucked up beyond belief, but I dont stay in contact with them. Needless to say, my wife's side of the family is my only family.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 13, 2011)

Lot Lizard.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't heard that term in a while.

Seriously tho that is some fucked up situations you had to deal with.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 16, 2011)

I barely see them anymore, but they were pretty awesome actually.


----------



## moodswinger (Jan 16, 2011)

"That's family... if they're not embarrassing then they're dead." - Kitty Forman (That's 70's Show)


----------



## Waflix (Jan 16, 2011)

moodswinger said:
			
		

> "That's family... if they're not embarrassing then they're dead." - Kitty Forman (That's 70's Show)



:')

My parents are no 'A-holes'. Sometimes a bit, when they say I get my own PC after the holidays (no, I still don't have my own PC yet...), and after that they decide that it is unfair, because my sister doesn't have one either...
But I don't have any alcoholic problems in my family, not that I know at least :')


----------

